# Visual FoxPro



## benb2a (Jun 17, 2009)

I am installing new software on company computers. All the computers have integrated the software but one is giving me issues. After the program is executed...I go into the schedule (chiropractic software). The schedule runs off of a database so it uses Visual FoxPro. I got the error 1426, OLE error code 080020010:invalid callee, Method: updatedate, Line: 6. It pops up three times before it goes away. Today it terminated the program with the following error:


Fatal error: Exception code=C0000005 @ 06/17/09 04:39:04 PM. Error log file: C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VFP\vfp9rerr.log
Called from - app_application.readevents line 3 {c:\tpstrain\libs\_framewk.vct c:\tpstrain\libs\_framewk.vct}
Called from - app_application.activate line 3 {c:\tpstrain\libs\_framewk.vct c:\tpstrain\libs\_framewk.vct}
Called from - app_application.show line 75 {c:\tpstrain\libs\_framewk.vct c:\tpstrain\libs\_framewk.vct}
Called from - eon_app line 832 {C:\TPSTRAIN\progs\eon_app.prg c:\tpstrain\eon.exe}

Please help me, I don't have any experience with Visual FoxPro but I know it is used by programmers with databases. Thanks, Ben


----------

